# Jetzt vorbestellen: MEDION ERAZER X6601 PCGH-Notebook mit Geforce GTX 960M [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: MEDION ERAZER X6601 PCGH-Notebook mit Geforce GTX 960M [Anzeige]*

					PC Games Hardware bringt zusammen mit MEDION ein neues Gaming-Notebook auf den Markt, das über ein neues Gehäuse verfügt, welches es bisher auf dem deutschen Markt noch nicht gab. Alle Details zum neuen ERAZER-Gerät erfahren Sie hier.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: MEDION ERAZER X6601 PCGH-Notebook mit Geforce GTX 960M [Anzeige]*


----------



## End0fSeven (31. Juli 2016)

Preis finde ich etwas hoch angesetzt.
Da gibts vergleichbares auf dem Markt wo es bereits eine GTX 970M bzw. GTX 960M mit 4GB gibt.

Sind die 2GB GDDR5 nicht etwas wenig?
Oder macht das in Benchmarks nicht soviel aus, zum Modell mit 4GB?

Ansonsten sieht das Notebook ganz schick aus, ist wenigstens nicht so ein Plastikbomber wie die vorgänger.


----------



## 2Key (1. August 2016)

Das ding is vieles aber nicht Preiswert! Traurig das PCGH, statt davon abzuraten jetzt n Mobilcomputer zu kaufen da die neuen mit Polaris&Pascal GPU's vor der Tür stehen, extra für ihr eh schon Überteuertes Partnerprodukt noch Werbung macht


----------



## Cinnayum (1. August 2016)

Da waren ja schon 2 schneller mit ihrer Meinung zu diesem Angebot...

Es gibt in den letzten Tagen zuhauf Angebote von womöglich unverkäuflichen Modellen mit GTX960m von Lenovo, MSI, ASUS und und und.
Statt ein attraktives Gerät mit Pascal und einer VERNÜNFTIGEN Konfiguration zu bringen, springt ihr auf die letzten 2 Wochen auf die bereits totgesagte Gegneration auf.

Unverständlich.
Und zum Pascal-Start gibts dann wieder Krüppel-Geräte mit 8GB Single Channel RAM und 500er oder 750er Festplatte ohne SSD.

Hier sind doch keine Idioten unterwegs.
Für 1150€ konfigurier ich mir nen A516 oder für 100€ weniger einen A506 auf mysn oder sonstwo. Und dann hab ich die gleiche Kiste oder sogar eine mit einer GTX965m Refresh.

Ich habe Mitte 2014 ein MSI GE 60 mit i7 und damals noch übertaktbarer GTX 860m (läuft auf den gleichen Taktraten wie die gesperrte 960m...) geholt.
Mit Bluray-Lese / DVD-RW-Laufwerk. Kostete damals 999,-. Ihr seid bissl spät dran mit eurer Kiste.


----------



## flotus1 (10. August 2016)

Zu spät, zu teuer, zu unausgewogen. Die Grafikkarte kann mit der CPU nicht mithalten, so wird das "Gaming"-Notebook in absehbarer Zeit zum Multimedia-Notebook mit viel zu teurer CPU degradiert. Und das kurz bevor die Nachfolge-Generation der GPUs an den Start geht. Ernsthaft jetzt, mit solchen kreuzunnötigen Produkten zum falschen Zeitpunkt kratzt ihr doch nur an eurem Image als kompetente Instanz in Sachen Gaming-Hardware.
Ich kann mich der Meinung von 2Key nur anschließen, Aufgabe der PCGH wäre es vor solchen Produkten zu warnen und nicht sie zu vermarkten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. August 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Zu spät, zu teuer, zu unausgewogen.


Seit wann kann Medion ein Gaming Notebook herstellen?
Da legt man noch was drauf und kauft sich was werthaltiges (Asus G-Serie, ...)

Toshiba hat leider aufgegeben, so daß die Qosmios nicht mehr erhältlich sind.

Edit: einen Qosmio scheint noch verfügbar zu sein:
Qosmio | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## End0fSeven (10. August 2016)

Weiss man eigentlich ab wann es die neuen Notebook GPUs geben wird?


----------



## flotus1 (11. August 2016)

"Im August" ist meine letzte Info.


----------



## EchoeZ (22. August 2016)

Also ich finde bei GH jetzt nichts vergleichbares zu diesem Preis. Schon garnicht mit GTX970m, die fangen mit dieser Ausstattung bei 1599€ an
Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15.4", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, Display-Typ: IPS, CPU-Typ Intel: Core i7, CPU-Modell Intel: Core ix-6xxxHQ, RAM: ab 16GB, RAM-Typ: DDR4, HDD-Kapazität: ab 1TB, SSD-Kapazität: ab 240GB, GPU-Modell: 970M, Anschluss

i7-6700HQ, 16 GBDDR4, 256GB SSD, >1TB HDD, IPS matt, GTX960m, USB Typ C
Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 15.4", Display-Auflösung ab 1920x1080, Display-Typ: IPS, CPU-Typ Intel: Core i7, CPU-Modell Intel: Core ix-6xxxHQ, RAM: ab 16GB, RAM-Typ: DDR4, HDD-Kapazität: ab 1TB, SSD-Kapazität: ab 240GB, GPU-Modell: 960M, Anschluss



Rein  P/L mäßig geht das schon in Ordnung. Aber was macht das Ding genau zur PCGH Edition, das würde mich interessieren. Neues Gehäuse, ok, aber was ist daran besser?

Für aktuell Interessierte sicher eine gute Wahl, Upgrader rate ich auf die neuen Dinger mit GTX1060 zu warten!


----------



## Rasputin468 (22. August 2016)

Link MEDION® ERAZER® X7841 (MD 99881) 

ich finde den besser. muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden was für den besser ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2016)

Klingt gut aber das mit den 2,6 Kilo?
Was hat es den an Inhalt, um etwa 250Gramm an Mehrgewicht zu haben?

Es ist das DVD_Laufwerk, obwohl sowas immer mehr aus der Mode kommt, selbst eine schon große Menge an Desktop-Gehäusen bietet keine Laufwerkschächte mehr! 
Ich bin jedoch selbst der Meinung, das diese Hardware im Zeitalter von CD-BD, noch als Grundausstattung zählen sollte.
Es geht aber auch ohne, oder mit einem Externen, also auch mit plus 250Gramm.
Ohne Laufwerk, ist dann ein gehöriges mehr an Akkukapazität möglich, oder zumindestens eine größere Hauptplatine bei der man die thermische Belastung durch 2 leisere Lüfter, bei gleicher geringer Bauhöhe., abführen kann.

An statt eine 1,5TB große HDD einzubauen, wäre doch eine 512GB SSD sinnvoller gewesen, im Zeitalter von Steam und Ko.

2xDisplay-Port? 
Für was? 
Das würde ich noch verstehen bei einer GTX-980 (M), da man hier sehr ordentlich flott über Full-HD hinaus zocken kann, ansonsten reicht ein HDMI-Anschluß aus.

6Stunden 2D-Betrieb? 
Gemeint mit Wlan und welcher Displayhelligkeit!
Wenn es das schafft mit 200-220cd/m² (die am meisten genutzte Displayhelligkeit), dann ziehe ich den Hut.

Mit welchen Temperaturen ist den an der Unter-, Oberseite des Notebooks im 3D-Betrieb (forderndes Gaming) zurechnen, gerade im Sommer?

Acer Aspire V15 Nitro BE VN7-592G-77R0 (NH.G6JEV.010)                                                     ab € 1299,--
Das ist deutlich leichter, ist ausstattungsmäßig zu Hardware und Anschlußvielfalt, mindestens ebenbürtig.
Man verzichtet jedoch hier auf ein Disk-Laufwerk, wertet es aber mit einer  GTX 960M* 4GB *auf!
Die Geräuschkulisse ist etwa gleich, auch die Akku-Laufzeiten (siehe Fragestellung in vorangegangenen Absätzen), ebenso die Displayqualität.
Einzig das gerne mal zickige WLan von Qualcomm, trübt jedoch nur ein ganz wenig das solide Bild!

HP OMEN 15-ax009ng (X0L30EA#ABD)                                                     ab € 1199,--
Ja, auch HP kann ein ordentliches, auch gleichwertiges gamingtaugliches Notebook, im vergleichbaren Preissegment, bauen
Das Display ist meistens jedoch etwas schlechter bei der max. Helligkeit

 Das Erazer findet trotzdem seine Abnehmer, denn interessant ist es alle mal!
Man wird es aber nie im ALDI zusehen bekommen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2016)

Danke, PCGH, 

dass ihr Euch jetzt auch um Laptops kümmert und die größten Bugs der Hersteller beseitigt. Dass im harten Preiskampf nicht alles optimal werden kann, ist klar, aber dem einen oder anderen User werdet ihn mit dem Laptop neuem Spass am Spielen schenken und nebenbei genug Rechnenleistung zur Verfügung stellen, um auch höherwertige Videos etc. erstellen zu können. Der Laptop wird jenseits der Extrem Gamer seine Kunden finden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. September 2016)

Wir haben das Gerät jetzt aus dem Sortiment genommen und dieses Notebook wird nicht weiter als PCGH-Edition verkauft.


----------

